# border collie pup



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

all i know up to now is hes 9 mths old,he will be dropped off today then i will find out more,no money wanted just good home,hes been brought up with kids


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hi there
please can you let us know more when you find out. I maybe interested 

thanks 

Paula


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

will do


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

just had the phonecall,hes arrived,apparently he is beautiful and very very friendly,black n white,nice looking dog and thats come from my friend whos not keen on collies,lol
forgot to say he is in the tameside area,near manchester


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

im in southampton but would be willing to travel. 

Why has he been brought in? is there any more info. yet?


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

he belonged to my friends sons bosses daughter,phew,thats a mouthfull,lol
she had a little girl about a year ago and then found she was pregnant again and cant manage the dog,ie-exercise etc,so they asked my friend would she find him a home which always means they come to me,lol
so hes been taken to her house today,will be staying in the home with her kids and dogs not kenneled
shes rang me and said hes a really lovely dog,so if you would like to come and meet him we can make arrangements,hes used to kids and living in the home and has been well looked after


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

anyone offer him a home,housetrained,ready for a family to love him


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

I am very interested but due to go on holiday in august for 4 days


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> just had the phonecall,hes arrived,apparently he is beautiful and very very friendly,black n white,nice looking dog and thats come from my friend whos not keen on collies,lol
> forgot to say he is in the tameside area,near manchester


im in tameside but other half has said no


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> anyone offer him a home,housetrained,ready for a family to love him


is there a number or some way of contact my grandad mite be interested hes fit and healthy and has had dogs all his life but his sadly died of old age few month back


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi were in tameside have you got any more info on him plz as in injections ect his name and have yo got any piccys of him cheers hun oh and is he ok with cats as i have 3 xx


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

tried sending messages,can you let me know if you got them,thanks,its being a bit of a pain


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> tried sending messages,can you let me know if you got them,thanks,its being a bit of a pain


you sent me same message 5 times lol


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

it keeps telling me data error retry,lol
so being a good girl i did as i was told,for once,:lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

tiddlypup said:


> it keeps telling me data error retry,lol
> so being a good girl i did as i was told,for once,:lol:


lmfao! :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

oscar is here with us and he is a darling.:thumbup:


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

brilliant :thumbup:


----------

